# ..:: Dark clouds are comming (3 Photo Panorama) ::..



## Mersad (Nov 22, 2008)




----------



## keybq (Nov 22, 2008)

i like this but i think 
1 it is ether to dark or not dark enough depending on what you where trying to do.


----------



## Mersad (Nov 22, 2008)

It is a little bit in the middle of things.  I wanted to make it so that you had to look closer to see things, but not reveal everything. It gets lost somewhat due to the size here!


----------



## SBlanca (Nov 22, 2008)

i really like it, to be honest have nothing to complain about....well yeh, that I didn't take it myself, that's pretty much it haha


----------



## Mersad (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks SBlanca, I appreciate it!


----------



## Roger (Nov 23, 2008)

Very nice pano and I can see what you mean about being unable to appreciate it fully at this size, this needs to be seen BIG. B&W is an excellent choice too.


----------



## Mersad (Nov 23, 2008)

Roger said:


> Very nice pano and I can see what you mean about being unable to appreciate it fully at this size, this needs to be seen BIG. B&W is an excellent choice too.


Thank you Roger.


----------



## Mersad (Nov 27, 2008)

bump


----------



## youbetcha1018 (Nov 27, 2008)

This is such a nice photo. For me, the blend is just fine.


----------



## Mersad (Nov 29, 2008)

youbetcha1018 said:


> This is such a nice photo. For me, the blend is just fine.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Artograph (Nov 29, 2008)

I like it!!!

:O)


----------



## Rmac (Nov 29, 2008)

Well done, black and white was an excellent choice for this photo.

Mac,


----------



## jv08 (Nov 30, 2008)

Very nice! I like it.


----------



## londonmoon (Nov 30, 2008)

nice black and white photo! Reminds me of a film i seen sometime ago...


----------



## Mersad (Dec 2, 2008)

Artograph said:


> I like it!!!
> 
> :O)





Rmac said:


> Well done, black and white was an excellent choice for this photo.
> 
> Mac,





jv08 said:


> Very nice! I like it.





londonmoon said:


> nice black and white photo! Reminds me of a film i seen sometime ago...



Thank you all for the comments!


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Dec 3, 2008)

The darkness isnt an issue for me at all. it works for this shot.


----------



## third_shift|studios (Dec 3, 2008)

how big would this be when printed? i like it a lot! great use of Black and white, bro! I bet if this were like 60" wide, all that shadow detail would be a lot of fun to pick through staring at!


----------



## rmh159 (Dec 5, 2008)

Awesome shot.  I like the darkness as well but I think it might benefit from a bit of dodging around the buildings so the roof-tops don't run together (which happens a bit on the right side).  Can't say for sure that it'd look better though but I'd be curious to see them side by side.

Nice work though... that's the type of shot that the web doesn't do justice for.  I'm sure it'd look AMAZING printed out and framed.


----------



## Mersad (Dec 5, 2008)

The web really doesn't do the picture justice. I haven't printed it out yet. But i will definitely attend to it!

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## Charles89 (Dec 5, 2008)

Nice photo for sure !! Love the pano.


----------



## Mersad (Dec 6, 2008)

Charles89 said:


> Nice photo for sure !! Love the pano.


Thanks!


----------



## pilotgirl2007 (Dec 8, 2008)

This is a wonderful shot!! Nice job!


----------



## Mersad (Dec 9, 2008)

pilotgirl2007 said:


> This is a wonderful shot!! Nice job!


Thanks. It was hard getting it right. I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Montana (Dec 9, 2008)

Great shot, my only complaint is that it looks just slightly canted.  But just slightly.  Great shot otherwise!

Derrick


----------



## ArizonaSun (Dec 10, 2008)

Cool shot, I like the panoramic:thumbup:


----------



## Mersad (Dec 13, 2008)

ArizonaSun said:


> Cool shot, I like the panoramic:thumbup:


Thanks!


----------



## johngpt (Dec 13, 2008)

Nice shot Mersad. It looks like an advert for a Frank Miller film based on a graphic novel.


----------



## dave196 (Dec 14, 2008)

looks great.
could be a flier for fiddler on the roof perhaps?


----------



## ccssk8ter11 (Dec 14, 2008)

I love cityscape shots like this, nice work.


----------



## Mersad (Dec 15, 2008)

johngpt said:


> Nice shot Mersad. It looks like an advert for a Frank Miller film based on a graphic novel.


Thanks. That's a very nice compliment.

@ dave196 and ccssk8ter11: Thanks too. Glad you like them.


----------



## asseenonfuturama (Dec 20, 2008)

jealous of this shot
honestly
no complaints
lights in the middle look like stars
and then off to the right the lights
have a different appearance.
amazing


----------



## Mersad (Dec 23, 2008)

asseenonfuturama said:


> jealous of this shot
> honestly
> no complaints
> lights in the middle look like stars
> ...


Thank you so much for the comment! I liek how the lights look like stars too!


----------

